# Sage service centres?



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Hey all,

Does anyone know of any independent places to get dual boilers repaired? I have a feeling Sage are going to charge the earth even though they are going to get the full force of my wrath tomorrow.

This morning, my DB started over heating to 115c, with no signs of stopping. i ran the descale, cleaning programme, done a reset and cleared the codes with no joy. decided to unplug it and leave it a while and now the main boiler wont heat past 69c but the steam boiler seems fine.

I know one thing, i'm never buying another Sage product, in 3 weeks i have had ALL 3 products die on me.

Any help would be super, cheers


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

,I was bidding on a broken Sage grinder this week which led me down the rabbit hole of Breville - Sage repairability.

It's not very deep. They don't supply or provide a parts service. They just don't exist. Not only did this stop my bidding on the grinder, but it stopped me from considering a new Sage grinder and also any new Breville/Sage products going forward.

I would say you are SOL.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

As I thought, 2 weeks ago the "smart" toaster died, luckily lakeland replaced it. Last week the "smart" kettle died which i just threw out. weren't expecting today the £1200 coffee machine would die after 2.5 years of only bottled water and regular maintenance would die.

Wont be buying anymore of their products thats for sure, but as i just bought a house i can't afford to splash out on a new 2k machine, so i need to get this fixed no matter how much it pains me.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

By the power of google......

https://sage-coffee-machine-repairs.co.uk


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

HDAV said:


> By the power of google......


 I saw that earlier, and also saw they want £60 shipping back and forth and £150 for a service without parts. wondered about other options so thats why i thought to ask the forum


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

update:

Sage are extending the warranty and sending an engineer to fix it


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

craigsalisbury said:


> update:
> 
> Sage are extending the warranty and sending an engineer to fix it


 Good news. Go dig the toaster out of the bin lol.

Also, when the engineer arrives, ask him about service and parts.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

ah the toaster was replaced by lakeland....the ketle though went straight in the bin and was replaced with a cuisinart because it had a 3 year warranty


----------



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

I had an issue with a corroded shower head recently on my Sage DB. I messaged them on the website asked what could be done etc (out of warranty for ~6 months). They referred me to Coffee Classics who fix Sage machines. I argued the toss over email that the machine shouldn't be breaking with 2.5 years of regular use and they extended my warranty for the fix.

Not sure you'll have the same luck but it's worth a try.

Anyway, their fixes all seem to go through Coffee Classics - http://coffeeclassics.co.uk/


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Couple of stories here, seems like Sage customer service is pretty good.


----------

